#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  API 579-1 Fitness-For-Service calcs, Excel, Part 2

## Jon4242

API 579-1 Fitness-For-Service calcs, Excel, Part 2

See More: API 579-1 Fitness-For-Service calcs, Excel, Part 2

----------


## jumbodumbo

Thank you for the post.
Are these sheets OK to use or should I cross check before use?

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot
Lets try all of them

----------


## Jon4242

They have been created from the worked examples given in API 579-2, Example Problem Manual, sections 5.5 and 13.1 and I have used them to generate FFS reports. I would recommend cross checking the 5.4 excel file posted in an earlier thread if a new set of data is input, as the spreadsheet is extremely complicated.

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks,

Regards,
Amit

----------


## RAMZA ELDHRIF

thanks

----------


## pj.nano

many thanks

----------


## endah

thanks

----------


## Gumby

thanks for sharing

----------


## PTCVen01

Thanks for sharing !!!!

See More: API 579-1 Fitness-For-Service calcs, Excel, Part 2

----------


## ouari

thanks

----------


## gusloh

thank you

----------


## engrshanas12

Thanks

----------


## 101043728

Indeed great help

----------


## Sharikahamed

Thank You

----------


## alvin18

thanks for sharing

----------


## themule

thanks for sharing.

----------


## machadoanderson

Thanks a lot.

----------


## santeilam

> API 579-1 Fitness-For-Service calcs, Excel, Part 2



thanks

----------


## zhang.limin

Hi Sir,
I can not download FFS calc excel files, could you please send me a copy to my email: zhang.limin@msn.com

Regards
Limin

----------


## tayssier

Hi Sir,
I can not download FFS calc excel files.

regards

----------


## tayssier

Hi Sir,


I can not download FFS calc excel files.

regardsSee More: API 579-1 Fitness-For-Service calcs, Excel, Part 2

----------


## FX_Frick

Hi All,
Appreciate if anyone can please re-upload these calc sheets.
Or please email to fx_frick@yahoo.com.

Many thanks

----------


## nnarvind

Dear Friend ,

Unable to download, please upload again.Thanks

----------


## tayssier

Dear Friend ,

Unable to download, please upload again.Thanks

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Pragash_81

Folks,

I can't access the calculation spreadsheet. highly appreciate it if you could send to my email, pragash.krishnasamy@gmail.com

----------


## JimmyOD

Hi guys,
I would appreciate it if someone could upload these spreadsheets again or email me jemthenomad@yahoo.com
Jim

----------


## loll

Hi everybody,
could post again excel of this post of API 579?
Thanks in advance

Lorenzo

----------

